# Thinking between Brinkmann Gourmet, Char-Broil, Little Chief, Big Chief, and Old Smokey Electric Smo



## jaybird1103 (Oct 28, 2013)

As much as I would like to get the Masterbuilt Electric Smokers or the Weber Smokey Mountain Smoker Grill, due to my fixed income and my father's Parkinson's disease, I would like to know out of these smokers would make a great birthday present. I like charcoal but I'm safety conscious and leaning towards an electric one.

1. Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker-well known electric smoker. Doesn't have a temperature gauge or temperature control but it's a simple operating smoker. I guess you could say it's the Ronco Showtime Rotisserie of smokers. Costs between $80-$100. (Made either in the USA or China, I'm not sure).

2. Char-Broil 30-inch Vertical Smoker Model #11201677. Well insulated square shaped unit with temperature gauge and temperature control. Some critics have said that it's hard to keep the smoke going in this one. Runs about $180-$200, saw one in Greenwood, MS for $130. (USA Company, but smoker made in China).

3. Char-Broil 2-in-1 Big Easy Smoker/Roaster. Advantages: has 15 temperature settings, digital display for heat setting and temperature, built-in thermometer. Disadvantages: short height, small size. Price range is $190-$230. (Same as #2)

4. Little Chief/Big Chief Smokers: square shaped smokers, available in top loading or front loading. Like the Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker, does not have a temperature gauge or temperature control. $100 will get you the Mini Little Chief, $110 will get you a standard Little Chief, $130 will get you either a Big Chief or a Tuff-Coat Little Chief, and for $150 you can get a Tuff-Coat Big Chief. (Made in the USA @ Hood River, OR, which is near Portland, OR)

5. Old Smokey Electric Smoker: Simple design, carries no water bowl, has adjustable temperature control, and grease granules in the bottom catch grease, and you can custom build you own if you wish. This list of features is from their website:

 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Prices start at $124 and up depending on what features you do or don't want. (Made in the USA in Houston, TX in the same location since 1923).

Please help me separate the pick of the litter from the party poopers.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 29, 2013)

I am not familiar with any of those. If you can afford $177 I think you would be more happy with the Masterbuilt Electric Smoker 20070910. It has been around awhile,is insulated so it can be used all year and quite a few guys have used them...JJ


----------



## ibbones (Oct 30, 2013)

I started with the Brinkman Electric Smoker and the element burned out after a long life.  I looked for a replacement element and it was only a $30.00 part but it made ma mad to have to pay $10.00 shipping.  I was walking through Cabelas one day and found the Masterbuilt Gen. 1 for under $200.00.  No looking back.  I know it's a cheap unit compaired to others but I am turning out some really good stuff from it.  If someone were to give me another Brinkman, I would never take it out of the box.


----------

